# Mini s shrimp tank



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks good. What kind of shrimps are you going to put in there?

If you plan on keeping some of the higher grade ones you should keep in mind that rock might or might not raise your GH and KH. 

You should also stop dosing the Excel when the shrimps get here.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

No higher grade for new, I'm very new to all this but thanks. Hopefully the rock won't, as other than that I just have some manzanita but not too sure how to place in tank. Are Excel and iron good enough fertz for what I'm trying to achieve? All I know for sure that I will have are crs as I traded them for discus.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Excel doesn't always go with shrimp from what I have learned.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Ehh alright suppose I'll have to get individual fertz and dose through ei method 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

If I can make a comment on the tank, I would turn it around, That way the high ground/rocks are against the light. That way the tank could flow down to the low part and not be obstructed. It is a very nice scape, I just think it could be improved backwards


----------



## jerkosaurus (Jul 17, 2011)

Concerning the rock, IMO unless it's pure limestone or something it probably won't mess with your parameters too much, but better safe than sorry. Although I thought that shrimp and other inverts preferred harder water for their exoskeletons, anyways.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Nah I'm not sure what it is but not limestone lol. It's such a pain trying to scape this thing. Can't ever get it took look right. 
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

You could probably remove a few cups of soil and even out the front substrate line, keeping the slope in the back. UG only needs an inch of substrate in the front tops.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

From what I see he's planning to plant HC. Not UG.  

But yea I would take out some of that substrate.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> From what I see he's planning to plant HC. Not UG.
> 
> But yea I would take out some of that substrate.


I'll be planting both... Possibly lol but I did think it was a lot of substrate but its what was in the bag from adg. If I take the other out what to do?? Throw it ? 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zchauvin said:


> I'll be planting both... Possibly lol but I did think it was a lot of substrate but its what was in the bag from adg. If I take the other out what to do?? Throw it ?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Haha sorry about that. How are you gonna separate them? I would just let it dry and keep it in a bag.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha sorry about that. How are you gonna separate them? I would just let it dry and keep it in a bag.


I plant to have one corner planted very thick with stem plants and do a small line of hc/glosso at edge before rock in pic and then the ug everywheres else. I did as you said and out the other sub in gallon bag, here is what I have now. 









Hopefully that whole back side and left corner get filled in. Any suggestions to get the effect or would that wallichi fill out that whole area?
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Once the stems grow to the surface you can trim them 2-3" above the base and then replant the tops. It'll grow into a large bushy bunch. 

I'd plant the HC in the far corner from the rock and then plant the UG in a band between the stems and the HC as a midground plant.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

How do you replant stems so easily? And can you explain a tad more in detail what your saying, or should I do just the ug 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

You just cut the tops off and plant them like normal, you don't pull them up or anything.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Ehh easier said then done I guess, when I try to plant a stem it never holds in substrate and if it does I end up messing something up. Guess ill have to buy a pair of pincets eventually as well as curved scissors to trim ug and hc. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bro. You can't plants stems with your hands..... Gotta use tweezers.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Bro. You can't plants stems with your hands..... Gotta use tweezers.


Hahahaha yes as I've found out the hard way, and not tweezers from the bathroom either lol. I tried.. and failed miserably to say the least. I'm new, all I've had was a 75g discus tank with sand and sticks 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Any suggestions for good cheap set??

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I found a regular pair of tweezers and they work fine. Maybe tweezers from a pharmacy or something along the lines of that?


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I found a regular pair of tweezers and they work fine. Maybe tweezers from a pharmacy or something along the lines of that?


Well idk if I have bigger hands or what but even with regular tweezers its a pain. How long did it take to get the look in your avatar?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

It actually took a long time since I wasn't dosing anything before and had poor lighting... Bt it can take about 2 months for them to become super thick and healthy. Also since P. Erectus is a slow grower....

Edit- it was also after a trim which is why it's so bushy.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> It actually took a long time since I wasn't dosing anything before and had poor lighting... Bt it can take about 2 months for them to become super thick and healthy. Also since P. Erectus is a slow grower....
> 
> Edit- it was also after a trim which is why it's so bushy.


Ahh ok gotcha so trimming keeps it thick?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well since I'm dosing PPS-Pro they don't grow as fast as they would if you does EI. But I pretty much jammed the substrate with osmocote + root tabs so they got nice and thick. I planted say 15 stems and when they were almost at the surface I hacked them back maybe 3-4" from the substrate. After a few weeks. That's what you'll have. Hopefully. Haha


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Well since I'm dosing PPS-Pro they don't grow as fast as they would if you does EI. But I pretty much jammed the substrate with osmocote + root tabs so they got nice and thick. I planted say 15 stems and when they were almost at the surface I hacked them back maybe 3-4" from the substrate. After a few weeks. That's what you'll have. Hopefully. Haha


Good, and I know I'm swamping you with question so sorry. I have one more though, when you cut back the stems is it better to replant them or will it grow wider and all on its own?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha it's okay. Make me feel useful  
Basically if you have gaps to fill then use I replant the ones I need and sell the rest. But the original stem won't get thicker once it has been trimmed. BUT! I haven't really taken the time to observe that aspect. But when I first got that thick bush started I took the super healthy ones and pulled out everything else. Then I got to the point where all the vase stems were thick and healthy. After they got to the top, I trimmed. And there you have it!


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha it's okay. Make me feel useful
> Basically if you have gaps to fill then use I replant the ones I need and sell the rest. But the original stem won't get thicker once it has been trimmed. BUT! I haven't really taken the time to observe that aspect. But when I first got that thick bush started I took the super healthy ones and pulled out everything else. Then I got to the point where all the vase stems were thick and healthy. After they got to the top, I trimmed. And there you have it!


Lol sure thing.. thanks for the info, my co2 will be here tomorrow, ug by middle of week and ill get more stems then start planting and trimming ect... 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Can't wait till things fill in!


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Just got my Ada advanced co2 in and I must say I love it. Ada treats their clients amazingly also. I ordered my system right as they went out of the country and Frank made sure I realized how important a customer I was no matter the situation. Upon opening my box I had the system plus three more cartridges, an do!aqua pollen diffuser, and Ada booklet. Just wanted to show how great these guys take care of people. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Eventually the money to replace the cartridges will be more expensive than say a normal co2 system or a paintball system.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Eventually the money to replace the cartridges will be more expensive than say a normal co2 system or a paintball system.


I plan to buy a different regulator and 5lb tank but for now I just needed a whole kit so to speak being I've never used co2 before.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I would've got a paintball co2 since you can keep using it for the duration of your tank.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I would've got a paintball co2 since you can keep using it for the duration of your tank.


Well I can do the same with a 5 lb tank also right?!?!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zchauvin said:


> Well I can do the same with a 5 lb tank also right?!?!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Yea I just dont think it's necessary for a mini s. I'm only using a paintball setup for my 11.4G. And the regulator is alot more expensive than a simple paintball set up. I'm a teen so I always save where I can.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

What I have so far. Also have a 75g empty with only a sand bottom. Any thoughts for that thing? Perhaps fully planted with some altums in there?!?!







Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Of you got it fully planted, I wouldn't use sand since you would have to fertilize it with osmocote for sure. Or something similar. And 75G is probably too small for altums unless you have a bigger tank for them later on.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Of you got it fully planted, I wouldn't use sand since you would have to fertilize it with osmocote for sure. Or something similar. And 75G is probably too small for altums unless you have a bigger tank for them later on.


75 too small for altums?? That's a perfect size for 6-8. It's 30" high so no worries. I had 8 discus in there at once and they were fine also. I'd be using the sand as a foreground and fill back area with amazonia + no co2

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well once they get to a full size. Like complete adults, they would still be too small for the general size of a 75G. Just like how 10 discus can fit into a 100G but it would be better in a 150G just due to swimming space.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Well once they get to a full size. Like complete adults, they would still be too small for the general size of a 75G. Just like how 10 discus can fit into a 100G but it would be better in a 150G just due to swimming space.


? I don't understand... If you read anything about discus or angels its ten g per fish. 6 fish in a 75 is "understocked" fresh water and food bro, they have no brain 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I'm just saying what I think. I Mean sure you can have 6-8 in a 75G but if I were to do it I'd get at least a 100G. Just IMO.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Well I'm just saying what I think. I Mean sure you can have 6-8 in a 75G but if I were to do it I'd get at least a 100G. Just IMO.


Well thing is I have filter,stand, and tank already so I can't just sell it and get a bigger one so...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe a nice large school or Harlequins, Rummynoses, etc.?


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Soo, my shrimp died?? I put in around 7 and the biggest with eggs died, then today another got sucked into filter and one was on its back... Any ideas? All my reading are good and drop checker is green. Although, I did not test gh kh ect... Just the basics 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, test the gh and kh...


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha, test the gh and kh...


Don't have a test kit and they will just get sucked into filter if they live long enough... I'll just stick with fish lol 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

You can always add a strainer...


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> You can always add a strainer...


I rather the looks 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

They have those acrylic strainers. Or at least I have one....


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> They have those acrylic strainers. Or at least I have one....


I'll try and see if Ada carries them 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Any updates? This was looking good.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah, not good ones though. Everything was thriving including lots of algae.. I had to pull all plants out exept hairgrass so yeah. Here's a few pics that were meant to show algae... My hairgrass has grown a but but algae is over running tank. ASAP I will get more plants and all but for now I'm trying to get algae under control.








Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------

